# Turn ratio for large locomotives



## texmaster (Jan 3, 2010)

So I'm looking at a one gauge locomotive but the turn requirements are 96 inch turns . What I've got right now are 48 inch turns with a 2 foot straight between two 90 degree sections of 48 inches. Would that be enough to make up the difference?


----------



## markgrecco (May 27, 2013)

I would say you would need 8 feet to make that change. your radius increasing by 4 feet on each turn. Also if those 2 turns you are talking about are different directions (not both lefts or both rights) then you would still want to keep a 2 foot straight between them to avoid making an S curve


----------



## texmaster (Jan 3, 2010)

markgrecco said:


> I would say you would need 8 feet to make that change. your radius increasing by 4 feet on each turn. Also if those 2 turns you are talking about are different directions (not both lefts or both rights) then you would still want to keep a 2 foot straight between them to avoid making an S curve


Right now its 18 feet of straight to 90 degree 48inch curve to 2 feet straight back to 48 inch curve then to 18 feet of straight.


----------

